# Network share access issue with WS08



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Hi; not sure if this belongs in the networking forum.

I'm having trouble with access to network shares that are supposed to have permissions set with no password. I have a bunch of folders shared. Some have access that I want password protected--so I have the permissions setup for the Administrator user name. But some have access that I don't want password protected, that I want anyone to be able to access without a password.

The problem is after you click on this computer on the network, all of the folders will ask for a password. Previously, clicking on the computer always asked for a password and didn't let you get to the folders to start with, but then I noticed the guest account was turned off. Turning it on at least now lets you in to see the folders, but you still get the login for every folder.

Using Server 2008 SP2

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Bump


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Accounts without a password can only log on interactively (by default), they cannot log on over the network. 

You need to assign permissions to the account "Everyone". 

I generally assign full control to Everyone on the share level and then restrict access on the filesystem level.


----------

